# childs father has another baby coming



## kendra.11

its been six months since i had my child. The father hasnt been there since and even when i was pregnant. I cant be one of those who say the only reason he doesnt want to be there is because of responsibilities because he has another baby coming. A sad story who he got pregnant. But anyways, i kind of feel im alone in this but i know plenty of moms go through this but still feels that way. Is anyone in the same boat or has been? How did you handle everything? No feelings are there for him anymore just because i cant love someone who treated my child very mean. And the girl he got pregnant with is the very reason i would never want to associate with him. Which he probably didnt want to anyways lol she also treated my son mean so thats why.he acknowledges that baby instead of mines. Thats stupid. but yeah any advice would help. Thanks


----------



## billy2mm

no advice hin but didnt want to read and run hun so sending :hugs:


----------



## Duchess85

awww hun, didn't want to read and run so sending you lots of love


It's so sad when men or boys do not wish to take responsibility for their actions.

Honey just cos loads of women are in the same situation as you doesn't mean your feelings are any less valid or you are any less important. Just have faith and know that you are the most important thing in your child's life so focus on being the best mum you can be :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## bobblebot

Hi hun, my exdid same thing, got another woman pregnant 1 week before we got married and i only found out 8 month after when she found him on facebook!!! We had a 15 month old when found out, our relationhip wasgoing down the pan anyway as he was a cheat, liar and emotionally abusive....it was the worst and most hurtful thing i had gone through especially as i got pregnant too but lost min at 3 months whilst she kept hers.

I did go through hell but had the strength to leave him and whilst some days it still upsets me i'm getting better. I am pregnant now 13 weeks (not his baby)and its now 19-20 months later and things are changing and i'm getting control back-he still messes me around with acess etc but i started 2011 positive and decided this year i am going to have a major change.

He'll be devastated i'm pregnant...knowing its someone elses will kill him...especially as our son will grow up with him or her and there i nothing hecan do! I have decided to move 3 hrs away to live near my parents, which was a difficult decision as have teenage children in schoolsdoing well, but it has got to a stage when for once i have to make a decision for what is best overall. Moving away will allow me and on to put some healthy distance finally between us and his dad (so he can't just call when he wants) and kids will havefamily around. 

All i can say is try not to dwell on the baby he is having, he's proved to you he'sa lousy father and no doubt he'll do the same. Eventually it will get easier, concentrate on your own life and getting where you want to be and all iam sure will come good.

Best wishes x


----------



## angelpkj

im pregnant to a man who has a 5 year old
only once i got pregnant i started to feel iffy about how good a dad he would be

if the woman he's got pregnant has any maternal good nature she will encourage him to bond and be a dad to both kids


----------



## Surreal

My FOB is a man who has three other children previous to me, from three other women -- and last I heard, he has another on the way!

Don't let it hang you up because he's a pig. Do what's best for you and your baby, and leave him be. He'll never change, they never do...


----------



## purpledahlia

FOB has got another girl pregnant, not even a year after his child was born, As far as i am aware and he's said to me, he's not on good terms with her and i think thats testament to his personality, not even getting on with EITHER of his childrens mothers. I am'nt going to tell LO about the other kid, its not born yet but i dont think LO would benefit in any way knowing theres a half brother or sister out there who isnt in her life. I have a feeling there will be more in the future with different mothers anyway. Not that i will ever know as i dont plan on speaking to him ever again!!

All i can say is the same as the others, try not to dwell on it, it doesnt affect you directly and you will still be an awesome mummy to LO no matter what a shit he has been!


----------



## littlekitten8

I can't give you any advice cos as far as I know FOB hasn't got another child on the way....yet! However he has an older son who he was seeing regularly until a few months ago...yet he has no interest in our son. His older son was unplanned and he actually knew nothing about his existence til the day he was born. Our son was planned and very much wanted. I think for him its the idea of being a dad rather than the reality that attracts him. He, last I heard, is no longer seeing his older son either. Some men are just not mentally mature enough to deal with being responsible for a human being. Sounds like he is one of those.


----------



## purpledahlia

I dont think my FOB can even be responsible of himself! He cant even do anything without loosing something, missing transport, getting lost, breaking something. useless.


----------



## Surreal

Just found out this week FOB's newest baby is a boy... guess he'll finally get his baby that has his last name. He was begging me to give my baby his last name.... even had his wife trying to convince me! :shock: (Didn't know about the wife until later.) He's already toting around calling the baby "Jr."

This is with his wife, btw... which he cheated on her with the other women that have babies. What a real winner, right? Stupid b***h for staying with him. :dohh:


----------



## N1kki

I would leave it babes don't bother getting involved in anyway with this girl or your babys father.You live your life for you and your baby if he doesnt wana be involved in your babys life its his lose!


----------

